
Chi: Small, fast and expressive router/mux for Go built with net/context - im_dario
https://github.com/pressly/chi
======
im_dario
I found Chi while exploring trending repositories in Github. I share it
because it looks good and it reminded me of my own take on HTTP routing tree
with Medeina:
[https://github.com/imdario/medeina](https://github.com/imdario/medeina)

Although, Medeina is based on httprouter, so it should faster than Chi or at
least on par.

